# 2010 Murano Navigation Console Problem



## harryg (May 14, 2011)

A weird (electrical?) problem showed up when I stopped at a rest area on an interstate yesterday in my 2010 Nissan Murano (15k miles). When I started the SUV back up, I noticed that the backup camera was not displaying. Then I noticed the Nav window kept showing the Nissan "splash" screen over and over and over again. Then, I realized that none of the buttons on the center dash console were responding. They were back-lit in orange, but the radio, NAV, and HVAC controls were all unresponsive. The car seemed to operate just fine, but the console problem persisted after several engine restarts. After about an hour or two of driving, the console started working normally again. 

Has anyone else seen this problem? Nissan service was closed today, so I can't get it serviced until next week.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## alli0322 (Mar 10, 2017)

My 2009 is doing this as well!! It eventually stopped working at all and now just constantly cycles over and over again and I only get a brief like 3-5 second window where I can adjust anything before the restart cycle starts again. Did you find any answers?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It seems that both of you are experiencing the same problem. The AUDIO, VISUAL & NAVIGATION SYSTEM is very complex. The first thing to do is check all the fuses. Then perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Also most auto parts will perform an ECU code readout for free. If any fault codes are set, post them here on the forum so that we can further help you. You can download a copy of the FSM for your car from:

Nissan Murano Service Repair Manuals

Section AV.PDF is what you want to read. It contains diagnostic procedures that may help you to pin-point the problem.


----------



## alli0322 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you! This is a great start!


----------



## elenaM (Jun 3, 2017)

*same issue*

Hi Alli 0322,

i have the same problem with my Murano.
Did you manage to fix the problem? What was it?


----------

